# Which two of y'all got pulled out of lake Lanier last night?



## PappyHoel (Jan 18, 2014)

It was all over the news that two duck hunters got pulled out of lake Lanier last night after their boat sank.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.accessnorthga.com/detail.php?n=270083

Glad they are ok.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 18, 2014)

It was one of my regular hunting buddies. Theres been a jack butt coming out about every evening running his huge over sized boat for lanier around. Well he passed them twice and second time pretty much did it. Boat got full and they took off swimming. pretty sure same boat came by me one day last week when i was in layout boat. I was standing up waving and he just laughed as he rocked my boat.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 18, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> It was one of my regular hunting buddies. Theres been a jack butt coming out about every evening running his huge over sized boat for lanier around. Well he passed them twice and second time pretty much did it. Boat got full and they took off swimming. pretty sure same boat came by me one day last week when i was in layout boat. I was standing up waving and he just laughed as he rocked my boat.



Dang, they could have drowned.  Maybe DNR can catch that guy running his boat like that.


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 18, 2014)

one of the two did not make it to shore and a person in house close by went out and got him out of water


----------



## BornNRaised (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow thank god they are OK.

I know them two boys went missing recently and it was real sad to find out they drown. 

Hopefully the guys that got their boat swamped caught the name of the boat!


----------



## joboo (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad they are ok. Hunting Lanier is hard enough without the idiots swamping folks.


----------



## T Tolbert (Jan 18, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> It was one of my regular hunting buddies. Theres been a jack butt coming out about every evening running his huge over sized boat for lanier around. Well he passed them twice and second time pretty much did it. Boat got full and they took off swimming. pretty sure same boat came by me one day last week when i was in layout boat. I was standing up waving and he just laughed as he rocked my boat.



That's when I would have went boom 3 times.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 18, 2014)

joboo said:


> Glad they are ok. Hunting Lanier is hard enough without the idiots swamping folks.



I didn't realize you could actually duck hunt it.  I just figured with all the houses around it was a no no.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 18, 2014)

ALWAYS carry extra ammo!


----------



## strutlife (Jan 18, 2014)

Glad they are ok. In my book that would be attempted homicide by boat.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 18, 2014)

strutlife said:


> Glad they are ok. In my book that would be attempted homicide by boat.



I agree nothing funny about that.  That's people's lives your risking .


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 18, 2014)

Gotta pack a side arm. What kind of person doesn't slow down when passing another boat? Fine line between self defense and retaliation. What could you legally do in this situation? Anyone on here have good legal advice?

BD


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jan 19, 2014)

You are legally responsible for your wake.  I've successfully called the Coast Guard on a jackleg in a Hatteras Sportfisherman who waked about 30 boats in the ICW and thought he was Mr. Man until the CG gunboat pulled him and gave him the full-on drug search and ticket.

Get his reg# and call it in.


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 19, 2014)

Coast guard in saltwater. But you gotta catch those numbers as they're zooming by you and if it's at night good luck. What about on an inland lake? Local sheriff?
Game warden?

DB


----------



## BornNRaised (Jan 19, 2014)

Local lake would be dnr but coast guard has ultimate authority on all bodies of water.

they can search any boat at any time if they want.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2014)

Legally, you have to use the authorities Im sure.  What would I do?  Well a little pepper makes more of a statement than actual harm.  I dont take kindly to being put at risk of death by idiots.  I dont care if it is legal or not,  I would mark up the gel coat with steel.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 19, 2014)

That is IF he were just laughing at me.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jan 19, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> Coast guard in saltwater. But you gotta catch those numbers as they're zooming by you and if it's at night good luck. What about on an inland lake? Local sheriff?
> Game warden?
> 
> DB



Actually you have a choice on Lake Lanier.

Start with DNR,

then Corp. of Engineers

then Sheriff for that county (or PD if is has one) -- probably won't want to mess with it -

then USCG

Getting the numbers is good, but a good description of the boat is nearly as good, especially if you have more than one person involved.


I'm not advocating violence against any one but I'm not going to drown in Lake Lanier either.


----------



## Luckybuck (Jan 19, 2014)

They are lucky for sure they did not die.  The boat they are talking about should have a case made against it if it is out every evening they should be able to ID.  
I heard that last Sunday morning week from today that two tournament out of Galts got thrown from their boat but fortunately it was at beginning of tournament and were rescued immediately.  Luck here also as the water was close to freezing.


----------



## ghadarits (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm glad those guys are OK. Being in the water over your head this time of year is serious business.  It sounds like this jack leg knew he was going to possibly swamp those guy so hopefully he gets caught and prosecuted.

I'm not sure I would've done in a situation like that and hopefully won't ever.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jan 19, 2014)

*Retired USCG*

I'm a retired Coast Guard Chief and boarding officer. Yes, he was responsible for his wake and I would've written him up for Gross Negligent Operation, terminated his voyage, detailed the facts that his wake threw 2 individuals into freezing water, and that they were severely hypothermic. I couldn't detain them any further than voyage termination, but I'd call the local mounties who could, if warranted, lock them up for Criminal Neg.  

GNO = up to $5,000 fine and up to 1 year imprisonment (46 USC §2302)
In my experience the Federal Hearing Officers (judges) have always backed us up on GNO's where there was injury, and hypothermia counts. In this case it would probably be $2,500 and up. If this guy was BUI he'd most likely go the whole amount. 

As to calling the USCG on this, they have no jurisdiction here on Lake Lanier. Only patrol Federally Navigable waters, and Lake Lanier is land locked. Jurisdiction belongs solely to USACOE and local agencies (counties, cities, and GSP).
There may be more severe local and state laws that could apply here, and I would've partnered with the locals for additional prosecution. If they wrote him up on Criminal Negligence it would be arrestable.

BTW, I know how you feel, and I feel the same way about waker's and tailgaters (it's borderline deadly force), retaliating against a waker would just get you locked up for a worse offense of simple or aggrivated battery, so I'd be careful.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the INFO Chief and thank you for your service. Most folks that do not hunt and fish the Coast do not know the great work done by our Coast Guard. Thank You


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Good grief. Glad they both survived. That's some brutal conditions and circumstances to deal with. Glad someone was there to help the second guy because if the first had went back to help him they would both probably be dead.


----------



## little rascal (Jan 19, 2014)

*Glad they*

turned out okay.

 A Mai Tai Cocktail and a moored boat?


----------



## The Fever (Jan 20, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Legally, you have to use the authorities Im sure.  What would I do?  Well a little pepper makes more of a statement than actual harm.  I dont take kindly to being put at risk of death by idiots.  I dont care if it is legal or not,  I would mark up the gel coat with steel.



Yeah lets think this out in a like minded scenario. I'm.in a layout boat and a man has so little respect he is willing to nearly swamp you. Now I'm.going to shoot at him. Not even lethal shot. Sounds like it's time to really swamp you or just flat run you over.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 20, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Yeah lets think this out in a like minded scenario. I'm.in a layout boat and a man has so little respect he is willing to nearly swamp you. Now I'm.going to shoot at him. Not even lethal shot. Sounds like it's time to really swamp you or just flat run you over.



I bet he doesnt turn around for another pass if you are still holding the gun....


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 20, 2014)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> I'm a retired Coast Guard Chief and boarding officer.



Thanks Garcia!  I always thought USCG would be a great job.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks y'all, and it was a great job! Wish I hadn't retired! Still looking for work out here...


----------



## triton196 (Jan 20, 2014)

call the dnr and you cant shoot at them its agg assault which is the next thing below murder. try to get the ga registration number. if hes doing it consistently then the dnr can sit and watch and maybe put a stop to it. ive had em do it to me while fishing people don't have respect for other people plain and simple.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 20, 2014)

Ya'll should hunt the Tenn. River sometime. Thet beast will swallow you long before a wake will.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Jan 20, 2014)

did they have on PFD's or don't most duck hunters wear them?


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 23, 2014)

Good load steel shot on gel coat would changed that idiots mind


----------

